# Probleme mit Suse Linux 9.2 Pro und WLAN Intel 2200BG



## NiciB (25. November 2004)

Ich hab mir grad Suse Linux 9.2 Proffessional auf meinen Centrino Laptop installiert und will über WLAN (Intel 2200BG -> müßte ja eigentlich von 9.2 unterstützt sein) ins Internet, über Netgear WLAN-Router. Leider funktioniert das nicht... Ich hab unten mal ein paar Sachen aus dem Startprotokoll rauskopiert, vielleicht hilft das ja um den Fehler zu finden. Ich hab die Karte über Yast konfiguriert und es kam keine Fehlermeldung o.ä. was darauf schließen läßt, dass es nicht funktioniert hat...


"
<4>ipw2200: unsupported module, tainting kernel.
<6>ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200 Network Driver, 0.8
<6>ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

...

Setting up network interfaces:
lo
lo IP address: 127.0.0.1/8 done
eth0 device: Intel Corp. PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)
eth0 configuration: wlan-id-00:0e:35:47:d0:a3
ERROR: command 'iwconfig eth0 mode Managed' returned
Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
SET failed on device eth0 ; Operation not supported.
eth0 (DHCP) . . . . . no IP address yet... backgrounding. waiting

...


eth0 interface could not be set up failed

"


----------



## NiciB (29. November 2004)

könnte es an einem Hardwarekonflikt liegen?

Wie kann ich mir die IRQ Belegung anzeigen lassen bzw. ändern


----------



## generador (1. Dezember 2004)

such doch mal per yast ob es ein package gibt das iwconfig heisst
wenn ja installier das mal und probier das ganze nochmal


----------



## mrno (12. Januar 2005)

Hi,
ich bekomme die gleiche meldung wie NiciB. Ich finde leider keine package iwconfig. NiciB hast du schon das problem irgendwie gelöst


----------



## generador (25. Februar 2005)

Ich habe herrausgefunden das das Package "wireless tools" heißt

dann habt ihr "iwconfig"


----------

